

A professional mapping drone - PhilipA
https://www.sensefly.com/drones/ebee.html

======
Bdiem
Sounds perfect for a fun day at the beach, right? Not so fast … its $12,000
price tag makes it more suitable for more serious endeavors, such as surveying
and mining.

